# Sage Bambino Plus



## jlarkin

I've not seen any threads on this one. Looks like a new machine, kind of entry level machine from Sage - the bambino plus

https://www.hartsofstur.com/sage-the-bambino-plus-ses500bss.html?gclid=Cj0KCQiA2o_fBRC8ARIsAIOyQ-nkDIdl5kpJNnrVUv3LWQ8E0_jM0bF5MXQvheQ_Z4eztypSOKHG_mkaAidgEALw_wcB


----------



## joey24dirt

I'd noticed these too and tried to find some user videos on them. Would be ideal for in my van


----------



## PPapa

The annoyingly small drip tray got even smaller!

That aside, looks like DTP with volumetrics in a tinier case. Should be a great starting machine.


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> The annoyingly small drip tray got even smaller!
> 
> That aside, looks like DTP with volumetrics in a tinier case. Should be a great starting machine.


Ah yes the drip tray. Forgot about that


----------



## 4085

This is interesting. I wonder if any of the previous reliability issues might be addressed to have they simply use existing parts where possible. The 3 second warm up is gimmicky as it was fast enough before, but with good marketing I can see this having a place in many a non coffee expert home


----------



## PPapa

dfk41 said:


> This is interesting. I wonder if any of the previous reliability issues might be addressed to have they simply use existing parts where possible. The 3 second warm up is gimmicky as it was fast enough before, but with good marketing I can see this having a place in many a non coffee expert home


What reliability issues are you adhering to?

I'm not claiming anything, just curious what exactly you are talking about.


----------



## Jacko112

At £400 I'd rather get something else


----------



## 4085

PPapa said:


> What reliability issues are you adhering to?
> 
> I'm not claiming anything, just curious what exactly you are talking about.


All sage products have reliability issues due to the large reliance of electrical bits built into them, combined with the fact that they sell vast amounts. because of the volume of their sales, even if o.25% fail, thats a lot of machines. Compared to a traditional machine, where you can service them and make them last for years and years. I have said this before, if you want to see a sage product built now in 20 years time, you will either need to look at a picture or visit a museum


----------



## joey24dirt

Just had this come through on YouTube. Our Gail doing a review. How's the coffee gail? "Hmm yeah.... it's nice"


----------



## Benjijames28

It's pressurised baskets only?


----------



## Iris

Breville have just realeased a new machine also, seen a video for on youtube this machine, breville barista pro. I'm sure it will be available from Sage soon as they basically the same company Sage/breville.

That Sage Bambino has a horrible cheap and nasty feeling portafilter in comparison to the duo temp pro, I seen it in Lakeland and I think it only has pressurized baskets. It steams milk automatically with the ability adjust temperature and level of foam.


----------



## Iris

The breville barista pro


----------



## 4085

Looks like they are inventing the wheel here.....or not as the case maybe.


----------



## TimO

Well it's certainly not something I'd be interested in and doubtful many here would be, but it would be a step-up for someone who thinks a Nespresso makes coffee. My friend has one and she's mighty proud of it. She's knows I love coffee, but I got into trouble when she offered me one and I declined - I don't think I hid the grimace that well!

The sooner those abominations are out of fashion the better, if only for the environment and it's nasty capsules.


----------



## Dylan

Iris said:


> The breville barista pro


How is this different to an Oracle?


----------



## PPapa

Dylan said:


> How is this different to an Oracle?


Isn't oracle DB, heated 58mm group?


----------



## GerryM

PPapa said:


> Isn't oracle DB, heated 58mm group?


Yes, Oracle is a dual boiler machine with auto tamp, auto/manual steam, adjustable steam & brew temp, adjustable pre infusion, 58mm heated group etc..

The Barista Pro looks to me like a Barista Express level machine.


----------



## ajohn

I'd say it's an updated DTP after a fashion and probably will come with the same range of bits. It's a pity if they have dropped stainless steel portafilters - if they have but that's just joining the club. I'm not even sure any other company makes them out of that ?

It looks like it's aimed at taking up the same space as a number of circa £100 machines but with more features. The video showing it with the DCP grinder is interesting - grinder takes up nearly as much space. Love the use of the razor tool to set the dose in that but the results look a bit weird.

*John Lewis *might love machines that only come with pressurised baskets. It seems that they fob people off who have problems tuning on the BE by telling them to use them.

Shhhhh don't tell anybody but Dfk is a bit of a closet Luddite







There doesn't seem to be much about concerning electronics problems on Sage machines unless they get sprayed with water or in the case of the DB boilers for some reason don't fill correctly. The DB is a more complex mechanically machine than their thermothingy ones and just maybe they aught to do one thing in particular a different way.







2 I suspect actually, level sensing and 3 way valve action which seems to be rather exuberant but that's only a guess from not having similar problems on other machines - even one of theirs.

I have seen a rumour that some recent machines may not use the dreaded O ring seals all over the place. Problems again seems to relate more to the DB but perhaps people are more inclined to keep those for longer but they may well have a harder life compared with their thermothingy machines. The O rings are cheap to replace, DIY anyway.

Leaks - that's not unheard of on other makes.








Anyway this machine is not of much interest to me as no hot water. Wouldn't surprise me if the price drops at some point. When Gale does a full review we might get some idea what is in it. That sort of thing was shown when the thermothingy was replaced with a coil.

Volumetric - I suspect the BE is but don't know for sure. My tuning might just have been consistent. It is on the DB too now and I tried setting it to volume. It showed 27 a number of times but that didn't relate at all to what came out. Might be because I brew with the OPV opening but consistency was much worse than my timed shots where it does open.

John

-


----------



## Dylan

They have so many machines, I'm starting to get a bit lost.


----------



## ed_mcdill

crew review of the bambino


----------



## Iris

Dylan said:


> How is this different to an Oracle?


Its a lot cheaper than the oracle, more in the price range of the barista express, but seems to have the same grinder as the oracle more automated and more settings than the barista express grinder. Its basically a barista express with the oracle styling shape of machine and oracle grinder. Think it also has this new thermojet heating element that's ready in 3 seconds.


----------



## adam85

ed_mcdill said:


> crew review of the bambino


Interesting to watch, thanks.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm off to buy myself a boat to store it in!


----------



## adam85

FYI.... stumbled across this Bambino video too


----------



## Nicknak

Much more suited to the power boat fraternity .. I think a little LaPavoni would look more a home in my little sailing boat ..


----------



## Iris

I would consider one of these bambino machines if the portafilter and baskets from the duo temp pro fitted it, hate pressurized baskets and I don't like the portafilter to the bambino seen it Lakeland, actually was stupid when I was there I should have just taken the portafilter off the duo temp pro and seen if it fitted the bambino, Lakeland have most sage models on display. Will check this out next time I am there.


----------



## ElPaulse

Iris said:


> I would consider one of these bambino machines if the portafilter and baskets from the duo temp pro fitted it, hate pressurized baskets and I don't like the portafilter to the bambino seen it Lakeland, actually was stupid when I was there I should have just taken the portafilter off the duo temp pro and seen if it fitted the bambino, Lakeland have most sage models on display. Will check this out next time I am there.


That would really make it interesting to recommend to someone wanting home espresso and milk drinks but does not want to invest a lot of time in perfecting techniques. Say my old man. The pressurized baskets instantly disqualify it, because then I'd have to settle to that when visiting.

I guess it'll still find its way into a lot of kitchens for its tiny footprint, and ease of use.


----------



## Cliff

Just purchased the sage bambino and works well apart from a few annoying things. Nine times out of ten the coffee filter basket comes away from the portafilter assembly and sticks to the underside of the machine meaning you have to pick at the edge of it with your nail to get it to drop down and release. Other thing is that when I put two cups under the portafilter and press the 2 cup button, most of the coffee comes out of the right hand outlet leaving the left hand cup with just a few drips of coffee in it. I will experiment with less coffee in the filter baskets and alter the tightening pressure but so far a bit annoying. The facility to auto steam milk with 3 settings of froth works well.

UPDATE - I complained and a new machine was sent and it does not have the above problem. Looking at it it I think the problem was in the portafilter holder not gripping the filter tightly enough. Pity they had to send a whole new machine when all that was needed was the portafilter assembly.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Cliff said:


> Other thing is that when I put two cups under the portafilter and press the 2 cup button, most of the coffee comes out of the right hand outlet leaving the left hand cup with just a few drips of coffee in it.


I don't know much about this machine, but I have the DTP so might be able to help.

I have a bottomless PF now so can't split into two, but it could be that your distribution isn't great, so it's channelling. This could mean than the coffee isn't coming out centrally and so isn't splitting equally between the two spouts.


----------



## Gm7dha

I haven't used the Bambino but may consider it over the (puts on firesuit) Creatista Pro (Nespresso) for my campervan.

The real beauty about these machines is the ThermoJet heating element. Someone said the 3 secs is gimmicky but due to the low mass it means you can switch from brew to steam and vice versa extremely quickly! Also a happy byproduct of such low mass means a PID has to be used to stabilise temp otherwise it would be all over the shop.

I bought the Nespresso machine for convenience and although the coffee has decent tasting notes it lacks mouthfeel and density, so, the Bambino looks a perfect option for the campervan.

Will keep an eye on your progress! Thanks.


----------



## Komatoes

I think it's a neat looking machine. Obviously not for everyone though - depends what you are trying to achieve


----------



## Komatoes

Does anyone know if the Bambino does hot water? TIA.


----------



## ashcroc

Komatoes said:


> Does anyone know if the Bambino does hot water? TIA.


Don't think so & to be honest it's a bit of a ball ache on tank machines anyway. Much easier to fill a kettle for hot water.


----------



## Komatoes

I know the temp pro does it. It's a shame if the Bambino doesn't. I like the idea of a small easy to use unit that will do a reasonable Americano fairly quickly without too much hassle


----------



## ashcroc

I may be wrong. My tebe does hot water through the steam wand but I find it more hassle constantly refilling the tank. If I had a plumbed on machine it'd be a different story.


----------



## Kallyloo

I love this machine, got it as a gift, 3 second start, you even can alter pre infusion time. Auto or manual steaming, I usually steam the milk manually myself, but it's quite good on auto when there's no time. Best of all the footprint is tiny, perfect for the countertop.

Then 3 weeks after receiving it I get a cleaning signal, and used the cleaning disk. It only back flushed, and didn't feed water through the portafilter. Afterwards the cleaning cycle buttons kept flashing, wouldn't stop and randomly pumped water through the brew head.

i tried a factory reset, that didn't work, so Sage told me to return and replace it. I only hope the new one doesn't have these problems as it's perfect for my kitchen, the coffee is really good and the milk from the steam wand is great.


----------



## Komatoes

Where did you buy it from @Kallyloo ?


----------



## Kallyloo

Amazon when they had the offer of £50 cash back from Sage. Doubt I'll see that now it's being replaced, oh well.

Thankfully because it's Amazon it happened lunchtime and new one arriving tomorrow. Fingers crossed this time, for it's size and price I'm happy with the model.


----------



## Komatoes

Glad it's being sorted. I was thinking of getting one, but if I do it will be from Lakeland for the 3 year cover. Still not sure whether to go for this for now or go straight for a full on stainless and chrome expensive machine. 

I hope your new one lasts longer than the last one.


----------



## Kallyloo

Well I've received the new machine and the difference in the steam wand and water output is like night and day, so something wrong with the boiler in the old machine would be my guess.

I'm not magnificently skilled with the steam wand, but I could manage to achieve good milk foam before. Different story with the new steam wand, steam jets are quite forceful, but it's workable.

Fingers crossed for the back flush.


----------



## Komatoes

There are lots of videos on YouTube for frothing, but I guess there is no substitute for practice.  Good luck!


----------



## authuser

Kallyloo said:


> Fingers crossed for the back flush.


 any news on the cleaning process? is your bambi working fine now?


----------



## joey24dirt

I've cracked and ordered one of these for my van. Seems perfect for what I want.

Just wondering if anyone had gone through the £50 claim back and how easy it was?

With that I'll have got the machine for around £180 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Komatoes

@joey24dirt where did you get it? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn

Suspect it's actually a trade up deal.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt

Komatoes said:


> @joey24dirt where did you get it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.oldrids.co.uk

It was from here, but by the look of things they have sold out. I haven't received mine yet so hopefully they don't hit me with a stocking issue email haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark_d

Hi All,

I've been looking at some threads on the Sage Bambino Plus and DTP on this site so thought I'd give back for anyone else who stumbles upon this thread.

I just bought a SBP for €250 today and was pleasantly surprised to find it now ships with both pressurised and non-pressurised baskets (4 in total) - I've uploaded a pic below

Interestingly it's not mentioned anywhere in the main user manual (it just refers to the two 'double wall' baskets) but they are now including the an extra info leaflet in the box.


----------



## mk1_salami

I recently got this machine and have been learning a lot about making coffee recently. I bought my first grinder and I'm looking to get a non-pressurised basket to go with it. Does anyone know where I can buy this besides the USA? I've found it on Seattle Coffee Gear but the shipping is likely to cost more than the item.


----------



## facboy

In the UK you can buy it direct from Sage. I bought one in Nov and did not get the non-pressurised baskets!

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020031.html

It says out of stock but the website is often out of date, I rang and ordered over the phone, showed up a week later.


----------



## facboy

Mark_d said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been looking at some threads on the Sage Bambino Plus and DTP on this site so thought I'd give back for anyone else who stumbles upon this thread.
> 
> I just bought a SBP for €250 today and was pleasantly surprised to find it now ships with both pressurised and non-pressurised baskets (4 in total) - I've uploaded a pic below
> 
> Interestingly it's not mentioned anywhere in the main user manual (it just refers to the two 'double wall' baskets) but they are now including the an extra info leaflet in the box.


 which portafilter is it? the same as came with the 'original' Bambino Plus? Or the one that comes with the DuoTempPro?


----------



## Jabjabjab

Cliff said:


> Just purchased the sage bambino and works well apart from a few annoying things. Nine times out of ten the coffee filter basket comes away from the portafilter assembly and sticks to the underside of the machine meaning you have to pick at the edge of it with your nail to get it to drop down and release. Other thing is that when I put two cups under the portafilter and press the 2 cup button, most of the coffee comes out of the right hand outlet leaving the left hand cup with just a few drips of coffee in it. I will experiment with less coffee in the filter baskets and alter the tightening pressure but so far a bit annoying. The facility to auto steam milk with 3 settings of froth works well.
> 
> UPDATE - I complained and a new machine was sent and it does not have the above problem. Looking at it it I think the problem was in the portafilter holder not gripping the filter tightly enough. Pity they had to send a whole new machine when all that was needed was the portafilter assembly.


 I had the same problem, basket stuck in machine after removing portafilter. i found an easy solution, when removing, rotate portafilter at a slower pace than normal and the basket doesnt get stuck anymore


----------



## Scwheeler

Mark_d said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been looking at some threads on the Sage Bambino Plus and DTP on this site so thought I'd give back for anyone else who stumbles upon this thread.
> 
> I just bought a SBP for €250 today and was pleasantly surprised to find it now ships with both pressurised and non-pressurised baskets (4 in total) - I've uploaded a pic below
> 
> Interestingly it's not mentioned anywhere in the main user manual (it just refers to the two 'double wall' baskets) but they are now including the an extra info leaflet in the box.
> 
> View attachment 34915


 New manual now on the Sage website now showing the inclusion of the extra single wall baskets.

https://www.sageappliances.com/content/dam/sage/uk/en/assets/miscellaneous/instruction-manual/espresso/BES500-instruction-manual.pdf


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

And curry's is selling this machine for £199. Seems worth a punt?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Is there a way to remove the plastic insert from inside the porta filter? I'm not a fan os plastic touching hot beverage which ends in my cup.


----------



## joey24dirt

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Is there a way to remove the plastic insert from inside the porta filter? I'm not a fan os plastic touching hot beverage which ends in my cup.


Yeah it comes out no problem  easier than dtp actually

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveo

I took out my plastic insert but broke the lugs doing it still works fine without the plastic ?. I ordered a unpressurized basket from sage. Site says out of stock but if you phone them they have them just not updated the site. Be aware if you buy a Bambino the now you might not be guaranteed to get both baskets as it will depend on how old the stock is. Currys still say it only comes with the pressurised ones still . Would be worth asking from were you get it from if it comes with both before ordering.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Went to curry's today and the box mentioned single and double dual wall baskets, so presumably older stock.

I didn't pull the trigger in the end,  as I can't have the luxury to have two machines on the go. (I don't drink enough coffee to justify that) I'll need to think what to do with the Pavoni first.

It's tempting though! Seems like a very capable machine for someone starting off, at a great price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Went to curry's today and the box mentioned single and double dual wall baskets, so presumably older stock.
> 
> I didn't pull the trigger in the end,  as I can't have the luxury to have two machines on the go. (I don't drink enough coffee to justify that) I'll need to think what to do with the Pavoni first.
> 
> It's tempting though! Seems like a very capable machine for someone starting off, at a great price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering the photos with the extra pamphlet thrown in to explain the single wall basket, it's possible the boxes haven't been updated yet to mention them.


----------



## Marushka82

I was looking at getting either the bambino or dual pro but wanted the option of non pressurised basket for when I eventually get a decent grinder. Do you think it would be easy to get a non-pressurised basket from Sage directly?

sorry, quite new to all this!


----------



## Steveo

Yes if you phone them up direct should be no problem that's what i did.


----------



## Border_all

Marushka82 said:


> I was looking at getting either the bambino or dual pro but wanted the option of non pressurised basket for when I eventually get a decent grinder. Do you think it would be easy to get a non-pressurised basket from Sage directly?
> 
> sorry, quite new to all this!


 My dtp arrived with both in the box


----------



## Marushka82

Oh interesting! I found the DTP for 200 on one website and I'm considering getting it as I'm very new to the coffee making and want something that's not too complicated and has the option of pressurised and non pressurised baskets so I can use the non-pressurised when I get a grinder 

should add that the website which has it for 200 is not Sage website but another retailer.


----------



## Darth_Roo

I bought one from Curry's and it had both baskets in which I was really happy about

Sage said since the Bambino wasn't intended for fresh ground coffee, it only included pressurised baskets. I bought it for the small footprint. I use it with my smart grinder and it's really good!


----------



## Steveo

Has anyone done a cleaning cycle yet with the tablets ? I have just done one and not sure if its right. The instructions say place a 2L container on the drip tray but nothing came out the basket or wand. It was only the waste water part under the drip tray were the waste was going is this right ?

l


----------



## ajohn

Steveo said:


> Has anyone done a cleaning cycle yet with the tablets ? I have just done one and not sure if its right. The instructions say place a 2L container on the drip tray but nothing came out the basket or wand. It was only the waste water part under the drip tray were the waste was going is this right ?
> 
> l


 Sounds like they have forgotten that they have removed the hole from the flushing disk.  Can't expect people who work on the manual to to talk to people who change things or the other way round.

On the other hand maybe they will bring the hole back for dtp owners that need it so others will then need the container as well.

John

-


----------



## Steveo

So do i need to put a pin hole in the disc or something ?


----------



## ajohn

No. The machine you are using has a 3 way valve arrangement of some sort. The dtp hasn't so the basket remains pressurised after the cleaning. The pin hole allows the pressure to release.

If you needed the pinhole water would tend to squirt out when you removed the portafilter after a cleaning cycle.

John

-


----------



## Steveo

I think sage need to update their instruction manual then to do away with the 2L container ??


----------



## ajohn

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Is there a way to remove the plastic insert from inside the porta filter? I'm not a fan os plastic touching hot beverage which ends in my cup.


 Sage/Breville being the sort of company they are and what type of items they make will have used a safe plastic. Actually safe materials everywhere.

It's likely to be there for 2 reasons. Less noise when dual wall are used and to help maintain shot heat - that would be more important for espresso drinkers.

John

-


----------



## ajohn

Steveo said:


> I think sage need to update their instruction manual then to do away with the 2L container ??


 LOL The printers must have been busy. At least when some one back flushes they will see nothing comes out and maybe they will add the hole back for DTP users that need it. Unlikely to make 2 different parts on an item like that. So at some point when stock has gone the hole may come back.

John

-


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Darth_Roo said:


> I bought one from Curry's and it had both baskets in which I was really happy about
> Sage said since the Bambino wasn't intended for fresh ground coffee, it only included pressurised baskets. I bought it for the small footprint. I use it with my smart grinder and it's really good!


Friend of mine bought one last week from Curry's, and only dual walled baskets were inside.


----------



## kennyboy993

Has anyone settled on a cleaning cycle process yet given the misinformation in the manual?

I clean mine with the disc (no holes in) and a provided tablet and just do 4 or 5 backflushes.

In order to stop the machine continually asking for a cleaning cycle I just run it without a pf in and leave a large container ready to catch the water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## facboy

I believe you have to let it actually finish the cleaning cycle...I saw somebody else post this, but I did as it says, put the tablet in with the disc in the basket, then just let it run. It starts and stops a lot and the buttons keep flashing alternately, but eventually it finishes and the lights go back to all three being lit.

The first time I thought it was done after it stopped the first time so I stopped it...and yes, then it just starts prompting you again.


----------



## kennyboy993

Yes though if you don't have a hole in your rubber disc then letting it run through would put too much strain on the solenoid and also fill up the drip tray well before the end....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idekov

I don't have a hole in the rubber disk and the cleaning cycle finish by itself. Of course it only works in direction of filling the drip tray, but finishes before its full. Did that already 3 times as the machine urges me to start cleaning cycle.


----------



## Steveo

Mines also doesn't have a hole and as said it takes five minutes or so to finish the cleaning cycle. Drip tray fills up but didn't overflow. Once finished everything seemed ok as it goes back to working without urging a cleaning cycle. I have only had to do it one since getting it at Christmas.


----------



## kennyboy993

Maybe that's how it should be done then - I just assumed the instructions in the manual were for the disc with hole in, hence the instruction to put container under group

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basenjigirl

Hi, I just bought the Bambino Plus from Currys. previously had the Duo Temp Pro but after sending 4 of them back decided to leave that model well alone. Now this new machine leaks water from under the drip tray every time the steam wand purges! Contacted Sage and they said it needed descaling. I've only had it 4 days!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Basenjigirl said:


> Hi, I just bought the Bambino Plus from Currys. previously had the Duo Temp Pro but after sending 4 of them back decided to leave that model well alone. Now this new machine leaks water from under the drip tray every time the steam wand purges! Contacted Sage and they said it needed descaling. I've only had it 4 days!


Could you video that for us? Doesn't seem normal.


----------



## Steveo

Here is a video that might help with the cleaning process. I know its not a Bambino but it's pretty much a carbon copy of what mine done when cleaning.


----------



## John Rockcock

Jeez what a bunch of bitches bitching away here! You don't know squat about this machine and yet you are yapping away like old farts!


----------



## DavecUK

John Rockcock said:


> Jeez what a bunch of bitches bitching away here! You don't know squat about this machine and yet you are yapping away like old farts!


 I love a post like this, saves me a lot of time. Someone clearly self identifies as a *wanker* and I can place straight on my ignore list. Job done 

P.S. I would have been better if the mods simply deleted/banned the user and his posts but they don't....I don't know why, as clearly they will not add any value..


----------



## Steveo

DavecUK said:


> I love a post like this, saves me a lot of time. Someone clearly self identifies as a *wanker* and I can place straight on my ignore list. Job done
> 
> P.S. I would have been better if the mods simply deleted/banned the user and his posts but they don't....I don't know why, as clearly they will not add any value..


 Looks like a case of cock by name cock by nature ! ??


----------



## Grom

Sigh, well this is annoying. I just bought a refurbished Bambino and it came with the rubber disc having a hole in it. Does the bambino clean when there is no hole? It's an easy fix, I can just block the hole with a glue gun or something.

Anyway, slightly annoying, there's no clear direction online for what to do it.


----------



## kennyboy993

With the hole in the disk you can just perform the cleaning cycle exactly as states in the manual - so no worries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falloutboy

Hey all, total noob here, just found this via google. Hope everyone is staying safe and doing ok 👍

I'm looking to buy a new espresso machine (I think!) as I want to be able to make better shots than my crappy £99 De'Longhi machine currently makes. I'm using freshly ground beans, ground to a fine espresso via my Comandante manual grinder. It's impossible to make a decent shot via my current machine with its pressurised 14g (or something) basket so it's time to upgrade..

I don't want the BE model as it's too expensive and I don't need the built in grinder. So the bambino looks good but need to answer some questions.. does the current model actually come with non-pressurised baskets? And would current owners of this machine recommend it?

I want a well-extracted shot without paying £500+.. if this isn't possible then I will have to start looking at other brewing methods to make the most of the freshly ground beans that I want to enjoy.


----------



## cuprajake

Have a look at the duo temp pro, as there on sale 249 atm


----------



## kennyboy993

Yes the latest models also come with non pressurised baskets - there might be some old stock in shops though

It's a decent machine and will be a step on from the delonghi.

If you get your warm up regime sorted and be aware of how temp stability is related to flow rate (see other threads) then it can make a great shot. And the auto steaming works well

The only thing I'd say is it might not work well if you work with light roasts a lot - These are much more temp fussy than dark roasts and if you don't get your grind and dose spot on the flow rate speeds up and this has a big affect on brew temp.

Darker roasts generally then I'd recommend the machine - proper 54mm pf, simple form of pre infusion and easy to own

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falloutboy

Cheers guys! Wow didn't realise the duo temp was on sale and available right now for £249! Seems amazing for the money?? What are the main (dis)advantages compared to bambino?


----------



## kennyboy993

I haven't owned one but from collected knowledge I'd say:

In terms of dtp compared to bambino:

No auto steaming
Older thermoblock - longer heat up time

Might be less sensitive to temp fluctuations based on flow rate though as block heats up before shot is pulled - bambino only heats thermojet at pull time. Dtp owners may be able to confirm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falloutboy

kennyboy993 said:


> I haven't owned one but from collected knowledge I'd say:
> 
> In terms of dtp compared to bambino:
> 
> No auto steaming
> Older thermoblock - longer heat up time
> 
> Might be less sensitive to temp fluctuations based on flow rate though as block heats up before shot is pulled - bambino only heats thermojet at pull time. Dtp owners may be able to confirm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the response. Not fussed about the auto steam wand, I'm quite confident I can texture the milk fine with most wands and don't drink milk-based drinks as often anyway, mainly Americano.


----------



## kennyboy993

You're laughing then - dtp seems a decent bit of kit.

One thing - does it have an opv? Bambino does, or at least something that behaves the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falloutboy

kennyboy993 said:


> You're laughing then - dtp seems a decent bit of kit.
> 
> One thing - does it have an opv? Bambino does, or at least something that behaves the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sorry, showing my noob-ness here: what's an opv?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Falloutboy said:


> Sorry, showing my noob-ness here: what's an opv?


Over pressure valve.


----------



## Falloutboy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Over pressure valve.


 Thanks! Anyone know if the DTP machine has one of them? What does it do exactly?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Falloutboy said:


> Thanks! Anyone know if the DTP machine has one of them? What does it do exactly?


What does it do?

Google: over pressure valve coffee machine

Result: http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/opv-over-pressure-valve


----------



## Falloutboy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What does it do?
> 
> Google: over pressure valve coffee machine
> 
> Result: http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/opv-over-pressure-valve


 Ah I see! Quite important then.. will try and find out if the sage DTP has one or not.. 🤞


----------



## cuprajake

It auto purges


----------



## MikeOliver1337

*1 month's use. Milk now less "foamy" than when new.*

Hi all, I can see there's been little activity in here for a while, but I couldn't find a better place to post this question (someone correct me if I am wrong).

As the title suggests, I bought a Bambino a couple of weeks before Christmas and over the last week or 2, the milk, despite being set to max-foam level (and mid-temp) is decidedly less foamy than before; there's a tiny amount of foam head on top and the body of the milk is basically just... warm milk!

Any ideas?


----------



## Irisco

I have a Bambino that I use to heat milk but I do it manually . I find using the "auto" button you just end up with a big gloop of marshmallow on mine so the opposite to you. Have you changed the milk you use, full fat seems to be the preferred option on this forum for the best results (Cravendale is also recommended).


----------



## Irisco

MikeOliver1337 said:


> *1 month's use. Milk now less "foamy" than when new.*
> 
> Hi all, I can see there's been little activity in here for a while, but I couldn't find a better place to post this question (someone correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> As the title suggests, I bought a Bambino a couple of weeks before Christmas and over the last week or 2, the milk, despite being set to max-foam level (and mid-temp) is decidedly less foamy than before; there's a tiny amount of foam head on top and the body of the milk is basically just... warm milk!
> 
> Any ideas?


 Have you made sure the holes in the wand tip are not blocked also? There is a little tool that it comes with to clean the wand tip and make sure this doesn't happen, just a suggestion.


----------



## MikeOliver1337

Thanks for both of the suggestions! But no, we've always had the same milk and no, the wand isn't blocked - that was the first thing I did when I felt something was wrong; unscrewed the tip and gave it a good clean. It's making all the same noises, purging just fine... I cannot work it out.


----------



## facboy

are you putting the jug in the same place? making sure the jug and temp sensor are not wet?


----------



## Scwheeler

Have you descaled yet? I feel mine is a little weaker just before it tells me to descale. Worth a go


----------

